# Ford 801 Powermaster pto question



## Neb (Jun 1, 2012)

On my 1961 Ford Powermaster 801 the lever that engages the pto slips out when
brushhogging. It engages very easily and runs fine for a short time to quite a while and then the pto just disengages. I check the lever and sure enough it is in the disengage position. What to look for? Easy or PITA fix? Thanks!! 
Regards,
Neb


----------



## Casemechanic (Jun 12, 2013)

There is a sliding the gear toothed tube called a dog clutch which engages the pto shaft with the input shaft from the tractor clutch. When these gear teeth wear to a tapper therefore allowing the gear when under load to slid out of position and disengage. Not good news but it can be fixed. Is there a side cover plate near where the pto linkage lever giving access to your rear axle housing. If there is first thing you do is drain your rear axle oil. Then remove this cover, you should be able to see the pto shaft through this hole. If you can't see it get someone to turn the pto output shaft by hand while you look inside, with the pto disengaged. You will see the dog clutch that joins the two shafts together. Now by undoing the rear flange of the pto shaft output from the tractor you should be able to slide the shaft back a few inches, then reach into the rear axle housing and remove the dog clutch from the pto input shaft. Don't do this with the engine running or you will loose favoured body parts and you won't be drinking from the top shelf ever again!
If you look at the teeth on this sliding tube are not parallel then it should be replaced or it could be built up and machined back to parallel. Stick back in, refit the cover. Replace the rear axle oil and your back in the show. Remember chock the rear wheels before sticking your head or hands in the rear axle housing. If the tractor should roll forward you will be severely injured!!!


----------



## Neb (Jun 1, 2012)

There is indeed an access cover where the lever is. Will check it out on Monday as I work all weekend. Until then I will study my shop manual and my parts catalog. First things I bought after buying the tractor were an owner's manual, a shop manual, and a parts catalog. Sure have learned alot from these three things and from reading all sorts of posts on this forum. Thank you for your advice. Will be digging into the problem on Monday!
Take care and have a good weekend.
Neb


----------



## 714run (Jun 28, 2013)

*801 pto*

Check your PTO shaft end play. If it seems like there is a lot of movement in your PTO shaft, pull out on the PTO shaft, and while pulling out tap the pressed-in sleeve inward to tighten it up. Should solve the problem. Could also be the ball and spring detent on the PTO shifting collar in the transmission housing, too.


----------



## Neb (Jun 1, 2012)

I will look into this also. Thanks 714run. It would be nice if it was a simple fix. It usually don't work out for me that way though. Maybe the tractor gods will take pity on me.

Neb


----------

